# Merchant Marine Poems



## alastairrussell (Jun 19, 2007)

To the WWII Merchant Navies of all Nations: Thank You
Anonymous

On all the oceans 
White caps flow 
You do not see crosses 
Row on Row 
But those who sleep 
Beneath the sea
Rest in Peace, 
For your country is free.

Tribute to the 50,000 Allied merchant seaman who lost their lives during the Second World War: 
From This England Magazine, Summer issue 2000


----------



## madbob (Dec 30, 2006)

Alistair, thank you for this most poignant poem. I read this as part of our local Australian Anzac Memorial Day dawn service yesterday (25th April)in Murchison Vic. as a tribute to those Royal and Commonwealth Naval and Merchant Service members lost in all conflicts. Went down extremely well. Thanks again for this.


----------



## Jacko123 (Apr 28, 2009)

I remember half of one verse of a poem wrote by a sparkie around 1960 about Head Line ships

You'll find them down in New Orleans
sweating in a swamp
In Galveston or Phillie
rubbin' shoulders with a tramp

Cant remember the rest I'm afraid, about 8 - 9 verses long


----------

